# recommend me



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi guys, 

you know me from before. i asked before about recommending me a single bach cd and you did and i got it and it was great. it was his inventions for kayboard. 

Today I am asking if you would advise me a single CD of music composed after 1900, something not too dissonant and not some enormous orchestral work like Mahler. What CD springs to mind that you regard a treasure suitable for a sunny autumn morning. 

i like to get other people's ideas 

thanks!

J


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Philip Glass - _Glassworks_

I know you asked for one CD but I'm going to throw in another one for free.

Terry Riley - _Les Yeuxes Fermes_

Whilst not as good as _A Rainbow in Curved Air_ it is, in my opinion, better for an autumn morning.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

Argus said:


> Philip Glass - _Glassworks_
> 
> I know you asked for one CD but I'm going to throw in another one for free.
> 
> ...


Is minimalism morning music at all?


----------



## Gangsta Tweety Bird (Jan 25, 2009)

stimmung by stockhausen is cool if you like small vocal ensemble music plus it sounds like an autumnal sunrise


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sibelius King Christian II Suite. The name sells itself. It's an orchestra work, but relatively short.


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

If you are looking for the anti-Mahler you are without a doubt looking for Jean Sibelius:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_Sibelius#Musical_style

You can check out his symphonies set, from Maazel or Colin Davis.

EDIT: oh, you are looking for a single CD. In that case I recommned this:

http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Finl...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1257757928&sr=8-1


----------



## Barger (Nov 24, 2009)

*Early 1900's*
Rimsky-Korsakov suites are excellent...
Naxos: RIMSKY-KORSAKOV: Maid of Pskov (The) / Fairy Tale​
Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin is especially pleasant...
EMI: Ravel, Orchestral Works​
*Mid 1900's*
Cello Concerto by William Walton is fantastic listening...
 RCA: Walton, Collected Works​
American, Randall Thompson, has some fun symphonies...
Koch: Thompson, Symphonies 1-3​
*Late 1900's*
Elliot Goldenthal has a nice recording of his successful ballet...
Varese: Othello ​
this exciting Bacalov/Piazzolla disc never gets old...
DG: Bacalov: Misa Tango / Piazzolla: Libertango​


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys! A number of possibilities here


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I would look into a disc of piano compositions by Debussy as both an antithesis to the huge orchestral compositions of Mahler and an expansion upon the possibilities of the keyboard as found in Bach. Perhaps this beautifully played two-fer set:










or the Preludes marvelously played here:










or the Etudes:










or perhaps Shostakovitch's _Preludes and Fugues_ that directly dialog with Bach's _Well Tempered Clavier_:


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Not sure how you feel about jazz (you don't have to be hardcore to appreciate this)...

but Pat Metheny's Letter from Home and Still Life (Talking) are two wonderful albums.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Naxos has a series of English String Miniatures CDs in at least six volumes that are quite suitable for an autumn morning. Most of the selections are post 1900, and most are not dissonant.

I think I only have volume 3, but it is a pleasant listen for those times I don't want anything too challenging.
http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.555069


----------



## jeffnc (Dec 25, 2009)

One of these 2 discs should do very nicely. You definitely want the Copland with Fanfar and Appalachian Suite. Gerswhin Rhapsody in Blue you've probably heard. Grofe is also nice so Grofe and Gerswhin together is a good deal. (I've never heard that particular recording though - if you want better versions of each - especially Gershwin - look for a specific disc.)



















I do have the Copland and it's good. For even better recording quality, go with the Reference Recordings version - fantastic sound.










or if you prefer different music to go along with it


----------



## jeffnc (Dec 25, 2009)

Gangsta Tweety-Bird said:


> stimmung by stockhausen is cool if you like small vocal ensemble music plus it sounds like an autumnal sunrise


C'mon, a quick listen to the Amazon samples should be enough to discard that one. Hardly what the OP has in mind.


----------

